# Laptop: Plötzlich immer: command not found

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich was seltsames bei meinem Lappi.

Ich emerge etwas, und plötzlich kommt, dass er keinen Befehl mehr findet.

Festplatte ist per Hersteller Tool gecheckt,

Memtest lief ohne Fehler durch,

burnK7 hat auch keinen Fehler bewirken können,

in den Logs steht nichts.

Was kann ich tun?

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

"cd" oder sowas geht auch nicht mehr? Falls ja, kannst Du dann ins /usr/bin wechseln und binaries aufrufen? Vielleicht ein Problem mit der glibc etc.? Libary path ? Irgendwelche Links zerschossen?

----------

## Disaronno

Handelt es sich zufällig um ein XFS Dateisystem ?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Disaronno wrote:*   

> Handelt es sich zufällig um ein XFS Dateisystem ?

 

Japp.

@Erdie: Doch. cd geht.

Aber /bin/busybox geht zum Beispiel nicht.

Tobi

----------

## Disaronno

Tjo. Also bei mir musste ich mein Gentoo sichern und das XFS neu erstellen da alle Reparatur versuche gescheitert sind (mangels Wissen wahrscheinlich).

Bei mir haben sich die Fehler auch im dmesg zu erkennen gegeben.

Bei mir trat das auch einfach so auf. Ohne Absturz oder Stromausfall. Meine Festplatte ist ebenfalls in Ordnung. Läuft seither auch prima.

Mfg

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab xfs_repair durchlaufen lassen, und da gab es keine Probleme beim Wiederherstellen.

Trotzdem ist das Problem noch da.

Tobi

----------

## Disaronno

Ok dann wird es wohl doch was anderes sein. Bei mir hat xfs_repair eine Reihe von Fehlern ausgeworfen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Disaronno wrote:*   

> Ok dann wird es wohl doch was anderes sein. Bei mir hat xfs_repair eine Reihe von Fehlern ausgeworfen.

 

Naja, ab und an hat er über ne falsche Inode gemeckert, aber nichts weltbewegendes würde ich sagen.

Tobi

----------

## Disaronno

Ich würde einfach mal abwarten bis das wieder auftritt. Schau dann mal in dmesg was das denn so sagt. Inode fehler gab es bei mir auch eine menge. Das dürfte aber nicht das eigentliche problem sein.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Disaronno wrote:*   

> Ich würde einfach mal abwarten bis das wieder auftritt. Schau dann mal in dmesg was das denn so sagt. Inode fehler gab es bei mir auch eine menge. Das dürfte aber nicht das eigentliche problem sein.

 

dmesg kann ich nicht mehr aufrufen. Und tty12 sagt auch nichts ungewohntes.

Tobi

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich weiss nicht ob ich das gleiche Problem oder aehnlich oder was ganz anderes habe.

Wenn ich den Rechner bei mir ein bis drei Tage durchlaufen lasse,

bekomme ich irgendwann auch eine solche Fehlermeldung.

Z.B. gebe ich einen Befehl in der Konsole ein,

schreibt diese Input/Output Fehler oder kann Befehler / Kommando nicht finden.

Ich habe so das Gefuehl, dass die Festplatte aussteigt.

Nach einem Reboot geht es der Kiste wieder gut.

Ach ja die Kiste ist ext2 formatiert.

Das habe ich nicht beim emerge sondern im Dauerbetrieb.

Vielleicht wird auch etwas einfach nur warm und die Elektronik steigt aus.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## UTgamer

@ JoHo42, bezüglich ext Dateisystemen haben einige Kernel einen Bug:

DoS-Schwachstelle in Linux-Kernel < bis einschließlich Kernel 2.6.17

Debian-Release-Team gibt Statusbericht zu Debian 4.0/Etch < bis mindestens 2.6.19 ob der Bug mittlerweile behoben ist ist mir gerade nicht bekannt.

Und inwieweit ext2 nun von den ext3 Bugs betroffen ist ist mir gerade nicht bekannt, aber der Unterschied ist ja nur das Journal.

Diese Gründe + wegen ständigen ewiglahmen Checks verwende ich schonmal keine ext Dateisysteme.

Ich nutze auf rund 25 Partitionen ReiserFS, seit Ewigkeiten selbst unter einem Kernel kompiliert mit -ffast-math keinerlei Instabilitäten. ganze zwei ext3 Partitionen befinden sich auf meinen Rechnern, und ewig diese ~ 0,5% inconsistencies bei fast jedem Boot nerven.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi UTgamer,

Danke fuer den Hinweis und die Links.

Halte aber einen DoS Angriff fuer unwarscheinlich.

Der haengt zwar bei mir im Netzwerk, aber hinter einer Firewall.

Also denke ich weiterhin, dass die Festplatte zu viel waerme abbekommt.

Denn letzte Woche habe ich die Festplatte nach aussengelegt,

also die liegt jetzt neben dem Rechner und die Kiste laeuft seit 5 Tagen durch.

Ich habe mich fuer das ext2 Format entschieden, weil man hier angeblich

(selber noch nicht wirklich ausporbiert),

Dateien die man geloescht hat wieder entloeschen kann.

So hoffe ich vielleicht auch bei einer defekten Platte leichter die Daten

wiederholen zu koennen.

Das ist so mein Argument warum ext2.

Fuer die Systempatitionen benutze ich eigentlich meist reiserfs.

Hier liegen keine Daten sonderm Software und Software kann ich mir wieder

kopieren.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## UTgamer

Es könnte wenn ihr Intel CPUs habt auch einfach der Intel-CPU-Bug sein, alle CPUs sind betroffen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/91748

In diesem Thread werden da Vermutungen ausgesprochen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13015297&forum_id=119484

Intel sagt euch aber nicht was sie verbockt haben, also mit Open kann man Intel überhaupt nicht in Verbindung bringen.

Mann kann jetzt jeden unerklärlichen BUG bei Intelrechnern auf diese Verrechnung schieben.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ohne es mir durchgelesen zu haben. Ich habe vorhin anacron gestoppt und dann 120 Pakete ohne Probleme durchbekommen.

Ich denke irgendein Job in anacron killt den Rechner. Evtl sogar slocate, da es auf die Win Partition zugreift.

Mal schauen.

Tobi

----------

